
China’s Tencent will seamlessly embed video ads directly into movies - naturlih
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2019/10/16/chinas-tencent-will-seamlessly-embed-video-ads-directly-into-movies/
======
deogeo
We have always been at war with Eastasia, and Taco Bell has always been the
only restaurant in town.

